
How Scammers Turn Google Maps Into Fantasy Land - amitkumar01
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2014-03-28/how-scammers-turn-google-maps-into-fantasy-land
======
rdtsc
"I will setup a a honey pot/trap/perform an SQL injection on a website then go
to the people in charge and explain the vulnerability" is an incredibly stupid
thing to do.

I think it shows an immature understanding on how large bureaucratic
organizations work. In either way he might learn pretty soon. Depending on the
incentive structures and their emergent effects they won't act rationally. He
can be seen as trying to test vulnerabilities to exploit them. He might have
broken some law he doesn't know about and someone is looking for a case to
work on and might take it. He might be perceived as someone to be made an
example of to discourage these things in the future. Etc etc...

I think there is a good chance he will be charged with fraud or a crime and
the fact that he wasn't is surprising.

------
acangiano
> Seely says that as far as he knows, he’s not in any trouble.

I wouldn't be so confident.

